# Driftwood question



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm lookin for driftwood 3 to 4 feet in length,where can I find one ? thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

ebay, the river, LFS, ask around, here...........


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

maknwar said:


> ebay, the river, LFS, ask around, here...........


First i would check like said beaches or rivers as its free so you don't have to pay like 50$. Around me though you cant find that large of pieces , but i did find a branchy piece thats about 3 ft ( pretty much a 3" diameter branch that forks off).


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i like to find my own, it's really easy to find just walking around lakes and rivers... now that the lakes are frozen over, i plan on walking out on the ice and getting some stuff that sticks out of the ice that was impossible to get to on my boat this summer.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ebay does have a bunch of nice pieces, some decently priced.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> ebay does have a bunch of nice pieces, some decently priced.


there are definitely some nice pieces on ebay... that would actually be a great way to make some extra cash if you live close to some lakes, i bet you could easily find $100 worth of driftwood in an afternoon on the lake.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksi...-All-Categories


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny Zanni said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksi...-All-Categories


wow johnny, so you had to go ahead and one-up us by posting a link huh?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry joe









oh yea and dont buy wood thats pine! 
and some people say cedar is questionable too


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

First id try to find my own as ebay does work, but its always nicer to see the piece in person to get a complete feel of what its like


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah well as much as i love nature and the outdoors. I refuse to go and turn pieces of wood over near a lake or river. 
If Mr.NoShoulders came out i'd poop myself and die right there.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks guys those r some nice lookin pieces on eBay


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> First id try to find my own as ebay does work, but its always nicer to see the piece in person to get a complete feel of what its like


Would Cedar driftwood work ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

some people say cedar is bad but others say its fine i have never used it


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I just bough 2 on ebay without knowing that its bad, the person I bought it from says that they have not been treated, so I'm guessing that I should return them


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i wouldnt worrie to much
just watch for anything weird going on with it
some people say its bad but i have seen tanks with it in and the tank is doing fine


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Ba20 said:


> I just bough 2 on ebay without knowing that its bad, the person I bought it from says that they have not been treated, so I'm guessing that I should return them


I have cedar...only a month now so I'm not too sure.
So far so good.

Just clean it well by boiling it or soaking it in a vinegar water mixture.

Gentleman please confirm this b/c I haven't soaked mine.

I don't know the ratio thats recommended to clean it.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm just gonna return the cedar driftwood I bought, I saw some nice Malaysian driftwood on eBay I think I'm gonna get those because it says that they've been treated and are Eco-friendly


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i use malasyian it is whats sold in most fish stores


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

anytime, anything new going on with the tank?


----------

